# Curtain #1 or #2



## newnature (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it a difficult choice? Curtain #1 - Satan is backstage arranging all the health, wealth, and prosperity that you could possibly stand during the time of your earthly existence. Here today, gone tomorrow, then face the second death. The stern punishment awaiting the enemies of righteousness, whose temporary resurrection results only in a return to death and its punishment, their full and final defeat. The wicked will be resurrected mortal in order to receive their punishment which will result in their ultimate annihilation.  

Or Curtain #2 - God has prepared a heavenly habitation for the saints of this dispensation, your citizenship is in heaven. God in his infinite wisdom pre-decreed that every believer would be joined to his son, fully identified with his son. God also pre-decided that you the believer would be blessed with all the blessings and privileges of an adopted adult son. God decided in advance that you the believer are to be the praise of the glory of his grace. God has more in store for his grace age saints, not only heaven, but an authoritative position, a joint place of authority in the heavenly realm. God already has it all set up, but you will not see it lest you choose it. Choose a Curtain, #1 or #2


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 3, 2017)

I wouldn't agree with either of those two curtains. Why would the wicked have to be resurrected mortal to receive annihilation?

What does election have to do with dispensations or the age of grace?


----------



## newnature (Jan 3, 2017)

Eve was deceived and she missed the ball unintentionally, but not Adam. Adam purposely took his eyes off the ball and when he dropped his bat; he lost the ball game for the human race. What made that such a catastrophic loss for the human race is heightened by the fact that people are unable to do anything to alter their moral choice of good and bad condition. Human wisdom, human reasoning would say, “Give us a law. Give us something that we can do. Give us some way to perform. Give us a few balls of our own to hit so that we might earn back what we lost through Adam.” God’s reasoning said, “Impossible!” Why? The Law that he gave to Israel was a measure of what the human race would have to perform to be accepted by God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 3, 2017)

Romans 11:32
For God has bound everyone over to disobedience so that he may have mercy on them all.


----------



## newnature (Jan 3, 2017)

Mercy simply withholds that which we deserve. Grace on the other hand bestows freely that which we could never earn and could never deserve. Mercy shows leniency. Grace shows magnanimity. Mercy says, I’ll show you compassion. Grace says, I’ll make you complete. Mercy says, I’ll let you off the hook this time. Grace says, I’ll let you live in heaven. Mercy says, I’ll acquit you. Grace says, I’ll glorify you. We are identified at the point of our belief with Jesus’ death just as if we were hanging there on the tree of crucifixion right along side Jesus. Did we pay for our sins? No. Jesus alone satisfied the sin issue. We are as fully identified with Jesus’ burial as if we were placed right along side him in the tomb. We are also fully identified with Jesus’ in his resurrection from among the dead that God sees those who have trusted the saviorhood of Jesus as already ascended with Jesus to the Father. Colossians 3:3, all the Father has in store for the son, he has in store for us.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 3, 2017)

"Mercy there was great and grace was free."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 3, 2017)

Romans 9:18
Therefore God has mercy on whom he wants to have mercy, and he hardens whom he wants to harden.


----------

